# LOCOLINK by KEITHCO



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

As some may have noticed I been on a mission to get all my electric locomotives back on the track and running, after 10+ years sitting. My Bachmann narrow gauge is all battery R/C using the Locolinc system. Some batteries needed replacement and some just recharging. The KT 16 transmitter 'remembered' the receiver codes and associated transmitter location. Before stopping use the buttons were becoming erratic, but seemed to be nothing to fret over. Those years on the shelf did not heal the problem, as to be expected made it worse. Buttons were not only finicky but refused to work at times. Checked on line and they haven't sold this unit for some years. I called and BKR said he would look to see if by chance they still had parts for it. I did send it to them and two weeks later it was delivered. Touch Buttons is now what it really is. That is service that isn't found in most companies today, I know I've tried. THANK YOU TO KEITHCO AND BKR FOR GREAT SERVICE.


----------

